# XOMOO Storage Bags



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

I got these as a Xmas gift. They are designed as reuseable food storage bags and sold as a set. I grabbed the small one to keep my wallet and/or cell phone in when I start Kayak fishing in the Spring. So called “dry bags” are more pricey and probably not as dutable. These are 100% silicone, unique ziplocking design claims to be spill-proof(which to me means water-proof!), can be used for food storage and cooking. Would be perfect to keep fishing items, lures, boat papers, etc. dry in any watercraft and can float. Amazon has a set of six(various sizes) for $14.99.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Did you test them to verify water cannot get in them


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Not yet, but will.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

DH, I almost forgot to post this, I filled the containers with water, snapped them shut then shook them over a sink, up and down vigorously. They didn’t leak or come open!


----------

